# War Time Paras Remember



## airborne (May 16, 2012)

Ex Parachute serivce men gather to commemorate at Hardwick Hall 
http://link.brightcove.com/services...x_J9OVGQHMJPA7hVm&bclid=0&bctid=1638423582001


----------

